# Milan: c'è il socio americano o è saltato tutto?



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.

*Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
*

*La Gazzetta dello Sport* conferma la pista americana: il nuovo socio del Milan dovrebbe essere un magnate americano che ha come advisor la banca Goldman Sachs. Ma ci sarebbero anche altri interlocutori? I tempi per la chiusura della trattativa? Ieri qualcuno, esagerando, parlava di questione di ore. Probabilmente è questione di giorni. 

Elliott resta in attesa. Ed attende anche il rimborso dei 380 milioni di euro, interessi compresi. Rimborso che deve avvenire in un'unica rata.

Come riportato dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 15 giugno 2018, sono ore decisive per il possibile ingresso del nuovo socio nel Milan. La due diligence è in corso già da tempo, ora è il momento di stringere. Il soggetto in questione forse è un americano. Difficilmente può entrare prima del 19 giugno, giorno in cui il Milan sarà in Uefa. Ma per quella data il Milan potrebbe presentare alla stessa Uefa un documento vincolante. Basterà? Si vedrà. Ma potrebbe essere comunque un aiuto per ricevere una sanzione meno pesante. Se sarà così, non servirà nemmeno il sostegno di Elliott, in Uefa.

Ma il Milan potrebbe giocarsi la carta nuovo socio nel TAS, se dovesse arrivare il ricorso dopo la decisione della stessa Uefa.


Secondo *Libero *in edicola, invece, è tutto saltato. La trattativa per l'ingresso del nuovo socio nel Milan è saltata sul più bello. Ed ora Li è nei guai. Entro la giornata di oggi il presidente rossonero dovrà versare 32 milioni di euro. Se non dovesse farcela, il Milan finirebbe ad Eliott.

*Carlo Festa: sul tavolo di Li c'è un'offerta di un imprenditore Usa (Fisher o Ross) portato da Goldman Sachs. Per il momento sembra che Li abbia messo tale offerta in standy, in attesa di offerte migliori ed a lui più convenienti. 

In piedi anche l'offerta del malese che entrerebbe nella holding Rossoneri Lux, inizialmente in minoranza. Alla fine, Li terrebbe un 30-35% delle quote del Milan più, magari, i diritti su Milan China. Questa offerta malese ha minori possibilità di essere accettata, rispetto alle altre.

Se Li non accetterà nessuna offerta, dovrà mettere in prima persona i soldi per i prossimi aumenti di capitale. E da lì ripartirebbe tutta la solita storia fatta di lettere di sollecito ed Elliott pronto a prendere il club.

**Il Corriere dello Sport conferma: per il nuovo socio, ci sono più tavoli aperti. Alcuni sono condotti direttamente la Elliott. La pista più calda, al momento, sembra essere quella portata avanti da Goldman Sachs. Si parla di Ross o Fisher.

Ma la trattativa non sarebbe così spedita. Anzi. Nelle ultime ore sarebbero sorti intoppi e rallentamenti. Inoltre, Elliott non sarebbe ancora stato informato dei possibili cambiamenti societari. Cosa che Li è tenuto a fare obbligatoriamente. Lo stesso fondo Elliott resta alla finestra, in attesa degli eventi. Se Li non versasse l'ultimo aumento di capitale il fondo prenderebbe il club rossonero.

Secondo Repubblica, siamo alla stretta finale per l'ingresso del nuovo socio americano nel Milan.*


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...


Si tratta con un unico soggetto, non si stanno vendendo piatti di porcellana alla bancarella delle fiere di paese, tutti insieme ed allo stesso momento: uno scenario irreale. Piuttosto, è da chiedersi se questa unica trattativa non sia oggetto di disturbo mediatico da parte di altri soggetti, magari dentro il club stesso, per provocare per il momento ritardi nella chiusura, e creare problemi sulla strada dell'esame della posizione del club in Uefa. Questo ammassarsi disordinato di voci confuse e contraddittorie autorizza anche questo tipo di interpretazione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2018)

*Carlo Festa: è arrivata sul tavolo la proposta di un investitore americano tramite Goldman Sachs. 
I colloqui si sarebbero protratti fino a ieri, ma per ora non c'è ancora la chiusura perché manca il via libera di Mr Li. L'investitore americano, infatti, vorrebbe progressivamente acquisire il controllo del club. E su questo fronte Mr Li fa resistenza. Ancora incerto il nome del socio americano, forse Fisher o Ross. 
Il presidente del Milan, dunque, non ha ancora deciso e potrebbe farlo soltanto all'ultimo, forse nella speranza di trovare offerte migliori per lui. Fino a ieri l'offerta del socio individuato da Goldman Sachs sembrava vicinissima al successo, tanto che era stato allertato lo studio notarile Privitera di Milano. Poi lo stand-by del presidente rossonero. Sul tavolo sono infatti giunte altre proposte di altri soggetti americani, al vaglio in queste ore. Più defilata invece la proposta di un imprenditore malese. 
La struttura delle proposte sarebbe più o meno la stessa ma cambierebbe il ruolo offerto a Mr Li: L'ingresso del socio avverrebbe all'interno della holding lussemburghese. Prima con una minoranza e poi con l'opzione a crescere fino alla soglia di controllo. 
Mr Li dunque resterebbe con un 30% e probabilmente la delega allo sviluppo del marchio in Oriente. Se queste trattative non andranno in porto, Mr Li dovrà versare i 32M di aumento di capitale. Nel CDA di oggi dovrà garantire il bonifico: se non lo farà ripartirà la tarantella già vista, con la lettera di sollecito da parte del club ed Elliott pronto a surrogare. Ma stavolta le possibilità che Mr Li se la cavi sembrano davvero poche rispetto al passato.*


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

*Carlo Festa: sul tavolo di Li c'è un'offerta di un imprenditore Usa (Fisher o Ross) portato da Goldman Sachs. Per il momento sembra che Li abbia messo tale offerta in standy, in attesa di offerte migliori ed a lui più convenienti. 

In piedi anche l'offerta del malese che entrerebbe nella holding Rossoneri Lux, inizialmente in minoranza. Alla fine, Li terrebbe un 30-35% delle quote del Milan più, magari, i diritti su Milan China. Questa offerta malese ha minori possibilità di essere accettata, rispetto alle altre.

Se Li non accetterà nessuna offerta, dovrà mettere in prima persona i soldi per i prossimi aumenti di capitale. E da lì ripartirebbe tutta la solita storia fatta di lettere di sollecito ed Elliott pronto a prendere il club.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: è arrivata sul tavolo la proposta di un investitore americano tramite Goldman Sachs.
> I colloqui si sarebbero protratti fino a ieri, ma per ora non c'è ancora la chiusura perché manca il via libera di Mr Li. L'investitore americano, infatti, vorrebbe progressivamente acquisire il controllo del club. E su questo fronte Mr Li fa resistenza. Ancora incerto il nome del socio americano, forse Fisher o Ross.
> Il presidente del Milan, dunque, non ha ancora deciso e potrebbe farlo soltanto all'ultimo, forse nella speranza di trovare offerte migliori per lui. Fino a ieri l'offerta del socio individuato da Goldman Sachs sembrava vicinissima al successo, tanto che era stato allertato lo studio notarile Privitera di Milano. Poi lo stand-by del presidente rossonero. Sul tavolo sono infatti giunte altre proposte di altri soggetti americani, al vaglio in queste ore. Più defilata invece la proposta di un imprenditore malese.
> La struttura delle proposte sarebbe più o meno la stessa ma cambierebbe il ruolo offerto a Mr Li: L'ingresso del socio avverrebbe all'interno della holding lussemburghese. Prima con una minoranza e poi con l'opzione a crescere fino alla soglia di controllo.
> Mr Li dunque resterebbe con un 30% e probabilmente la delega allo sviluppo del marchio in Oriente. Se queste trattative non andranno in porto, Mr Li dovrà versare i 32M di aumento di capitale. Nel CDA di oggi dovrà garantire il bonifico: se non lo farà ripartirà la tarantella già vista, con la lettera di sollecito da parte del club ed Elliott pronto a surrogare. Ma stavolta le possibilità che Mr Li se la cavi sembrano davvero poche rispetto al passato.*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...



Ora si torna ai "sbalzi d'umore"... il presidente non vuole lasciare la sua creatura cit


----------



## vannu994 (15 Giugno 2018)

Se deve essere americano meglio Ross, vedendo Forbes ha ben altro capitale di Fisher.


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2018)

Questa cosa che Li valuti attentamente ogni proposta, è positivo...


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2018)

Tutto dipenderà da Li, penserà a noi e al Milan o solo ai suoi interessi?


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2018)

Sempre e costantemente dei parti plurigemellari


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

*Il Corriere dello Sport conferma: per il nuovo socio, ci sono più tavoli aperti. Alcuni sono condotti direttamente la Elliott. La pista più calda, al momento, sembra essere quella portata avanti da Goldman Sachs. Si parla di Ross o Fisher.

Ma la trattativa non sarebbe così spedita. Anzi. Nelle ultime ore sarebbero sorti intoppi e rallentamenti. Inoltre, Elliott non sarebbe ancora stato informato dei possibili cambiamenti societari. Cosa che Li è tenuto a fare obbligatoriamente. Lo stesso fondo Elliott resta alla finestra, in attesa degli eventi. Se Li non versasse l'ultimo aumento di capitale il fondo prenderebbe il club rossonero.*


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2018)

Mioddio basta, ogni volta sono un parto le vicende societarie.


Che poi magari useranno tutto sto casino come scusa per non fare un mercato decoroso.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...




.


----------



## GP7 (15 Giugno 2018)

Ma sono terribilemente ingenuo io (e anche impreparato sulla materia) o alla luce di tutto ciò che si sta scrivendo non può essere un CDA privo di risposte in tal senso quello odierno?


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2018)

Purtroppo l'avevamo detto di aspettare l'ufficialità perchè questi sono parti lunghi e difficili. Uno non vuole entrare in minoranza perchè anche il più ricco non vuole buttare soldi, l'altro non vuole mollare dopo tutti i soldi che ci ha messo. Io continuo a non essere preoccupato, perchè nn sarà a fine mese ma sarà ad ottobre, il tutto si chiarirà. L'unica speranza è che Elliot venda ad uno serio, ma non vedo perchè non dovrebbe farlo. E faremo quest'altro anno di purgatorio in attesa di tempi migliori.Certo l'anno scorso di questi tempi credevo che il peggio fosse passato e ci aspettasse un futuro luminoso, ci toccherà aspettare almeno un altro anno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si tratta con un unico soggetto, non si stanno vendendo piatti di porcellana alla bancarella delle fiere di paese, tutti insieme ed allo stesso momento: uno scenario irreale. Piuttosto, è da chiedersi se questa unica trattativa non sia oggetto di disturbo mediatico da parte di altri soggetti, magari dentro il club stesso, per provocare per il momento ritardi nella chiusura, e creare problemi sulla strada dell'esame della posizione del club in Uefa. Questo ammassarsi disordinato di voci confuse e contraddittorie autorizza anche questo tipo di interpretazione.



Qualcosa di non dissimile da quanto accaduto prima della firma del preliminare...  vedremo se entro fine giugno la questione si chiude.


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...



Mah,a questo punto faccio il tifo per Ross.Vediamo come finisce l'ennesima telenovela.


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ma sono terribilemente ingenuo io (e anche impreparato sulla materia) o alla luce di tutto ciò che si sta scrivendo non può essere un CDA privo di risposte in tal senso quello odierno?



In realtà staranno sicuramente sul generico, senza dire nulla mascherandosi dietro la riservatezza delle trattative sempre che non siano già naufragate. Qualcuno ha scritto che entro oggi deve sladare 32 milioni, balla clamorosa ha tempo fino al 30 giugno


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'avevamo detto di aspettare l'ufficialità perchè questi sono parti lunghi e difficili. Uno non vuole entrare in minoranza perchè anche il più ricco non vuole buttare soldi, l'altro non vuole mollare dopo tutti i soldi che ci ha messo. Io continuo a non essere preoccupato, perchè nn sarà a fine mese ma sarà ad ottobre, il tutto si chiarirà. L'unica speranza è che Elliot venda ad uno serio, ma non vedo perchè non dovrebbe farlo. E faremo quest'altro anno di purgatorio in attesa di tempi migliori.Certo l'anno scorso di questi tempi credevo che il peggio fosse passato e ci aspettasse un futuro luminoso, ci toccherà aspettare almeno un altro anno.



Arrivare in queste condizioni ad ottobre significherebbe un altro anno buttato,l'ennesimo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2018)

Che dire...si naviga nella nebbia, a vista. Temo un'altra giornata di illazioni a caso e di giri sulle montagne russe.
Comunque non mi sembra che il tutto sia in dirittura d'arrivo. Vedremo se il CDA di oggi ci darà qualche indicazione.


----------



## GP7 (15 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> In realtà staranno sicuramente sul generico, senza dire nulla mascherandosi dietro la riservatezza delle trattative sempre che non siano già naufragate. Qualcuno ha scritto che entro oggi deve sladare 32 milioni, balla clamorosa ha tempo fino al 30 giugno



Grazie per il riscontro. In effetti è plausibile sia cosi. Però dovesse esserci qualche aggiornamento sui quei benedetti 32 milioni forse un'indicazione potrebbero darcela. O quanto meno escludere qualche ipotesi.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...



*Quotate e leggete le news*


----------



## mil77 (15 Giugno 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Grazie per il riscontro. In effetti è plausibile sia cosi. Però dovesse esserci qualche aggiornamento sui quei benedetti 32 milioni forse un'indicazione potrebbero darcela. O quanto meno escludere qualche ipotesi.



Ma i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale saranno messi da Li. nel caso i capitali del nuovo socio serviranno x diminuire o estinguere il debito con Elliot


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2018)

La situazione è chiara , a Li hanno chiesto aumenti di capitale e prove di disponibilità che probabilmente non ha. 

Piuttosto che perdere tutto sta cercando in extremis un nuovo socio che gli permetta di fare il Thoir di turno. 

Ora non ci resta che sperare con tutte le forze che il nuovo proprietario sia un americano imballato di soldi ( che poi in realtà non serve a niente ) ma di provata professionalità e trasparenza. Che poi è quello che chiede la Eufa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...



Praticamente può succedere tutto e il contrario di tutto..il solito caos insomma..

Dove vogliamo andare conciati così??


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Praticamente può succedere tutto e il contrario di tutto..il solito caos insomma..
> 
> Dove vogliamo andare conciati così??



Dipende. Nell'immediato da nessuna parte (per l'uefa ormai è tardi). Se si concretizza il tutto e il soggetto è uno davvero ricco, andiamo lontano ma x quest'anno non andiamo da nessuna parte in ogni caso, perchè il mercato ne risentirà inevitabilmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Dipende. Nell'immediato da nessuna parte (per l'uefa ormai è tardi). Se si concretizza il tutto e il soggetto è uno davvero ricco, andiamo lontano ma x quest'anno non andiamo da nessuna parte in ogni caso, perchè il mercato ne risentirà inevitabilmente.



Io mi chiedo solo perché questa accelerata e perché svegliarsi solo a Giugno


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di non dissimile da quanto accaduto prima della firma del preliminare...  vedremo se entro fine giugno la questione si chiude.



Queste similitudini mi inquietano..


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo solo perché questa accelerata e perché svegliarsi solo a Giugno



penso sia per il mancato SA


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Dipende. Nell'immediato da nessuna parte (per l'uefa ormai è tardi). Se si concretizza il tutto e il soggetto è uno davvero ricco, andiamo lontano ma x quest'anno non andiamo da nessuna parte in ogni caso, perchè il mercato ne risentirà inevitabilmente.



Se l'UEFA ci dà più di un anno di squalifica sarà la nostra morte sportiva.. e ci sono tutti i requisiti, anche per la richiesta di proroga dell'udienza..


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...



*Quotate e leggete*


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Dipende. Nell'immediato da nessuna parte (per l'uefa ormai è tardi). Se si concretizza il tutto e il soggetto è uno davvero ricco, andiamo lontano ma x quest'anno non andiamo da nessuna parte in ogni caso, perchè il mercato ne risentirà inevitabilmente.



Perche ? 

Per la UEFA ci sono ancora 2 gradi di giudizio prima dell esclusione. 
Per il mercato la sentenza uefa non c'entra NULLA con il mercato. 

Ragazzi già al situazione è pesante di per se se poi ci inventiamo le cose per deprimerci è un casino


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2018)

.
[MENTION=1858]Victorss[/MENTION] qui non si parla di giornalisti. Se ami l'argomento, puoi crearti un forum ad hoc.

Adesso basta. Non lo ripetiamo più.


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche ?
> 
> Per la UEFA ci sono ancora 2 gradi di giudizio prima dell esclusione.
> Per il mercato la sentenza uefa non c'entra NULLA con il mercato.
> ...



Permettimi di non essere d'accordo. La vedo dura che il Tas ribalti una sentenza già scritta, ma qui siamo nel campo del parere personale. Sul mercato invece, senza Europa andremmo ancora più al risparmio, e il massimo del giocatore che farà la corsa a venire da noi, sarà Zaza. Non che con la coppa uefa cambi molto, però almeno un Falcao ci verrebbe forse...


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Permettimi di non essere d'accordo. La vedo dura che il Tas ribalti una sentenza già scritta, ma qui siamo nel campo del parere personale. Sul mercato invece, senza Europa andremmo ancora più al risparmio, e il massimo del giocatore che farà la corsa a venire da noi, sarà Zaza. Non che con la coppa uefa cambi molto, però almeno un Falcao ci verrebbe forse...



Si si pareri personali ci mancherebbe ma dal mio punto di vista occorrerebbe semplicemente analizzare i fatti limitandosi a quelli reali e comprovati. 

Per la UEFA uno spiraglio c'è e il mercato ti ha dimostrato più volte che se hai 40 milioni e li dai come stipendio a CR7 ci viene al Milan anche a giocare la coppa del nonno


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...



é chiaro che i media hanno annuisato che ci sia in ballo qualcosa di considerevole a livello d'assetto societario, altrettanto chiaro che brancolano nel buioi, magari è la stessa società a confondere le acque, facendo filtrare falsi spifferi per nascondere la vera pista (per lo meno questa versione è più morbida verso giornalisti, anche se fornire ogni sorta di versione non pone a loro favore, un giornalista dovrebbe anche investigare sulla notizia)
Da parte nostra consiglierei di fare tutti come me, disinteresarsi della vicenda, almeno a livello emotivo, finchè non avremo comunicazioni ufficiali o almeno ufficiose ma concordanti.
inutile sperare un ora al super sceicco e quella dopo temere il Thoir di turno o addirittura lunghe ombre naniche, a secondo dell'umore della fonte


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2018)

Pessimismo tangibile e comprensibile visto che veniamo da anni sportivamente parlando difficili, per usare un termine educato, soprattutto negli ultimi 2 abbiamo assistito alla trattativa più difficile e lunga della storia dell'uomo, neanche il trattato di Versailles fu così macchinoso...
Però,
come dice [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] dobbiamo attenerci ai fatti, da un punto di vista di mercato ne sapremo di più solo dopo la sentenza UEFA, sino ad allora inutile tirarci la mazza sui piedi.

Se entra il nuovo socio e se sarà pieno di soldi e volitivo, 
senza blocco mercato imposto dall'UEFA, potremo e dovremo comprare top.

Raga, 
l'anno scorso è arrivato Bonucci, Aubameyang disse in tutte le lingue che sarebbe venuto, 
Modric (mio parere personale) pagandolo come si deve, avrebbe traslocato...
i giocatori ci tengono a giocare la Champions, ma tengono anche al conto in banca, e poi comunque stiamo parlando del Milan eh, del Milan.

Cioè, per essere il più chiaro possibile, 
del Milan, con milioni di tifosi, con uno stadio come San Siro, con sede in Milano, Italia.
Siamo il Milan e questo i giocatori lo sanno.


Mi preoccupa solo che ieri Mirabelli e Gattuso erano a vedere Russia-Arabia


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...



Io rimango dell'idea che a breve, verrà fuori il socio arabo e che questi sono tutti depistaggi.
Occhio!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io rimango dell'idea che a breve, verrà fuori il socio arabo e che questi sono tutti depistaggi.
> Occhio!



Lo spero davvero!!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...



Che dire...tutti convergono verso una probabile cessione a un nuovo socio, anzi proprietario, entro pochi giorni tranne Libero che addirittura parla di cosa saltata (a quel punto al 90% toccherebbe ad Elliott). Insomma tutto è ancora possibile, ma la probabile verità è che le trattative per la cessione della maggioranza, subito o nel tempo, sono ben avviate ma non così vicine alla chiusura come si pensava. Il fatto certo è che a sto Li del Milan non frega e non è mai fregato niente, con buona pace dei tifosi ingenui che gli hanno creduto: gli interessa unicamente speculare. 

Poi è ridicolo che ogni volta il minimo comun denominatore di queste vicende intorno al Milan sia "nessuno sa niente e tutti tirano a indovinare, quindi state tranquilli perché vuol dire che la trattativa è seria"...cioè è mai possibile che solo per il Milan valgono tutte le ipotesi e tutto è avvolto nel mistero? Per quel che mi riguarda sono sereno a prescindere perché si parla di calcio, figuriamoci...ma non prendiamoci in giro perché la segretezza assoluta non è sinonimo di serietà, anzi. Il riserbo al massimo si tiene nelle fasi embrionali, non che fino a pochi giorni dalla chiusura non si capisce niente, nelle altre cessioni non è accaduto questo. Qui davvero come ha detto qualcuno sembra una serie tv piena di intrighi dove siamo già alla terza se non alla quarta stagione.


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Che dire...tutti convergono verso una probabile cessione a un nuovo socio, anzi proprietario, entro pochi giorni tranne Libero che addirittura parla di cosa saltata (a quel punto al 90% toccherebbe ad Elliott). Insomma tutto è ancora possibile, ma la probabile verità è che le trattative per la cessione della maggioranza, subito o nel tempo, sono ben avviate ma non così vicine alla chiusura come si pensava. Il fatto certo è che a sto Li del Milan non frega e non è mai fregato niente, con buona pace dei tifosi ingenui che gli hanno creduto: gli interessa unicamente speculare.
> 
> Poi è ridicolo che ogni volta il minimo comun denominatore di queste vicende intorno al Milan sia "nessuno sa niente e tutti tirano a indovinare, quindi state tranquilli perché vuol dire che la trattativa è seria"...cioè è mai possibile che solo per il Milan valgono tutte le ipotesi e tutto è avvolto nel mistero? Per quel che mi riguarda sono sereno a prescindere perché si parla di calcio, figuriamoci...ma non prendiamoci in giro perché la segretezza assoluta non è sinonimo di serietà, anzi. Il riserbo al massimo si tiene nelle fasi embrionali, non che fino a pochi giorni dalla chiusura non si capisce niente, nelle altre cessioni non è accaduto questo. Qui davvero come ha detto qualcuno sembra una serie tv piena di intrighi dove siamo già alla terza se non alla quarta stagione.



purtroppo quoto anche le virgole..
ripeto, molte (troppe) similitudini con il pre-closing.
Succede sempre e solo da noi.. segno che questa trattativa fin da inizio nasconde strutture, personaggi e dinamiche troppo poco chiare..
Io temo che il giocatolo prima o poi esploderà..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> purtroppo quoto anche le virgole..
> ripeto, molte (troppe) similitudini con il pre-closing.
> Succede sempre e solo da noi.. segno che questa trattativa fin da inizio nasconde strutture, personaggi e dinamiche troppo poco chiare..
> *Io temo che il giocatolo prima o poi esploderà..*



Non necessariamente, dipende da che tipo di nuovo proprietario avremo. Sul resto concordo e spero che ad esplodere siano i giochetti di chi ha speculato sulla pelle del Milan e dei suoi appassionati. Vorrei vederli fallire mentre il Milan lentamente risorge.


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> News discordanti dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 15 giugno, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere le notizie. Qui c'è tutto. Come sempre, in stra anticipo sugli altri.
> *
> ...



Purtroppo non sono per nulla stupito di quello che sta accadendo.


----------



## Goro (15 Giugno 2018)

Vediamo che morte ci aspetta


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2018)

Cmq stephen ross ha sborsato la bellezza di 1 mld per il 95% dei miami dolphins diviso in 2 rate, così povero non è.
Più che altro i Miami Dolphins non hanno combinato niente anche sotto di lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Vediamo che morte ci aspetta



O la gloria. 

Tanto con Li si è capito che non rimaniamo e ogni possibile nuovo acquirente salvo forse il principe di sto C malese cadiamo in buone mani. 

Il patrimonio personale non serve a nulla, gia detto e ridetto 1000 volte . Se la legge patrimonio immenso = vittorie fosse reale gli ultimi 10 anni di B non sarebbero spiegabili. 

la verità è che ci può anche essere un presidente normale con 3/4 miliardi di patrimonio ma con progettualità e voglia di investire e soprattutto stare vicino alla squadra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Cmq stephen ross ha sborsato la bellezza di 1 mld per il 95% dei miami dolphins diviso in 2 rate, così povero non è.
> Più che altro i Miami Dolphins non hanno combinato niente anche sotto di lui



Va beh ma a quando risale la loro ultima vittoria ? dai , li è una cosa che non dipende dal proprietario.


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Cmq stephen ross ha sborsato la bellezza di 1 mld per il 95% dei miami dolphins diviso in 2 rate, così povero non è.
> Più che altro i Miami Dolphins non hanno combinato niente anche sotto di lui



Con Ross ci sarebbe una gestione alla Pallotta, stessa cosa con Fisher (pure se fossero insieme nella cordata).


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Ross ci sarebbe una gestione alla Pallotta, stessa cosa con Fisher (pure se fossero insieme nella cordata).



Beh con Pallotta la Roma quanti anni è che va in champions e ha giocatori migliori dei nostri oltre ad uno staff migliore al nostro?


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Beh con Pallotta la Roma quanti anni è che va in champions e ha giocatori migliori dei nostri oltre ad uno staff migliore al nostro?



Infatti è meglio che niente. La continuità aziendale sarebbe garantita e avremmo anche un progetto credibile.


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (15 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Beh con Pallotta la Roma quanti anni è che va in champions e ha giocatori migliori dei nostri oltre ad uno staff migliore al nostro?



Quoto. E aggiungo che se una gestione “alla Pallotta” ha portato la Roma dov’è ora, una gestione simile applicata a un club molto, ma molto più blasonato e redditizio come il nostro avrebbe un potenziale infinitamente più alto.


----------



## Goro (15 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> O la gloria.
> 
> Tanto con Li si è capito che non rimaniamo e ogni possibile nuovo acquirente salvo forse il principe di sto C malese cadiamo in buone mani.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo, esprimevo solo cautela. Al momento più che i 10 miliardi di patrimonio, spero che questo/i americano/i, se davvero loro saranno, sfruttino il potenziale economico del Milan in primo luogo e da lì vedere come e se si vorrà crescere ulteriormente. Cambiare intanto è fondamentale per chiudere molte speculazioni e perchè, quando affronti un periodo complicato, uno scossone serve per avere effetti positivi.

Le voci dicevano che per questo socio serviva fine giugno, mi preoccupano più i giornali che devono riempire pagine fino ad allora, nel mentre banchetteranno sulla vicenda UEFA e ricameranno mille teorie atte ad innervosire noi tifosi, quindi a questo punto sediamoci sulla riva del fiume 

Certo che se salta tutto è chiaro che il losco nel club ancora c'è


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2018)

Mister Varidoianis ha scritto:


> Quoto. E aggiungo che se una gestione “alla Pallotta” ha portato la Roma dov’è ora, una gestione simile applicata a un club molto, ma molto più blasonato e redditizio come il nostro avrebbe un potenziale infinitamente più alto.



esatto! non dobbiamo schifare tutto per forza. Ovvio che lo sceicco sarebbe meglio, ma se invece arriva qualcuno che dimostri di essere capace e non sia una figura oscura (per non dire altro) come Li, va bene lo stesso. 
Alla fine la proprietà della Juve non è che metta tutti questi soldi....


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Cmq stephen ross ha sborsato la bellezza di 1 mld per il 95% dei miami dolphins diviso in 2 rate, così povero non è.
> Più che altro i Miami Dolphins non hanno combinato niente anche sotto di lui



Lo sport americano dipende poco e niente dalle immissioni di denaro dei proprietari
Con draft e salary cap, o sei capace o non vinci, anche con tutti i soldi del mondo (vedi Prokhorov ai nets)


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, esprimevo solo cautela. Al momento più che i 10 miliardi di patrimonio, spero che questo/i americano/i, se davvero loro saranno, sfruttino il potenziale economico del Milan in primo luogo e da lì vedere come e se si vorrà crescere ulteriormente. Cambiare intanto è fondamentale per chiudere molte speculazioni e perchè, quando affronti un periodo complicato, uno scossone serve per avere effetti positivi.
> 
> Le voci dicevano che per questo socio serviva fine giugno, mi preoccupano più i giornali che devono riempire pagine fino ad allora, nel mentre banchetteranno sulla vicenda UEFA e ricameranno mille teorie atte ad innervosire noi tifosi, quindi a questo punto sediamoci sulla riva del fiume
> 
> Certo che se salta tutto è chiaro che il losco nel club ancora c'è



Per come stiamo e come l UEFA ha strutturato il calcio europeo, una gestione americana è la nostra unica speranza, poiché lo sport americano è interamente basato sull'espansione economica del marchio/franchigia. La ricchezza del proprietario là non fa alcuna differenza nelle vittorie o nelle sconfitte, che sono risultato di fortuna e scelte azzeccate dei GM (vatti a rileggere la storia dei Blazers che scelsero Bowie invece di Micheal Jordan, per dire). Il punto è che anche la più derelitta delle franchigie ha fatturati monstre ed in espansione, grazie a quel tipo di mentalità. 
Si può prendere in giro Pallotta quanto si vuole, ma ha raddoppiato il fatturato del club in 5 anni. Sono fatti. Il Liverpool sta facendo male? Lo United è il club con più valore al mondo. 

Immagino che partendo da un fatturato di 200 milioni, zero debiti e una base di tifosi con pochi pari in Europa, un americano serio con un management all'altezza (non certo due sprovveduti come Fassone e Mirabelli, non scherziamo), tirerebbero fuori numeri molto importanti nel breve/medio periodo. Senza bisogno di [email protected] fantasiose tipo Milan China, santa pazienza...


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Infatti è meglio che niente. La continuità aziendale sarebbe garantita e avremmo anche un progetto credibile.



Tutti i club d'europa, inclusi Barca, Real Madrid, United, Juve e Bayern sono gestiti "alla Pallotta", mi risulta. Le uniche eccezioni sono City e PSG con gli sceicchi folli. O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Goro (15 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Per come stiamo e come l UEFA ha strutturato il calcio europeo, una gestione americana è la nostra unica speranza, poiché lo sport americano è interamente basato sull'espansione economica del marchio/franchigia. La ricchezza del proprietario là non fa alcuna differenza nelle vittorie o nelle sconfitte, che sono risultato di fortuna e scelte azzeccate dei GM (vatti a rileggere la storia dei Blazers che scelsero Bowie invece di Micheal Jordan, per dire). Il punto è che anche la più derelitta delle franchigie ha fatturati monstre ed in espansione, grazie a quel tipo di mentalità.
> Si può prendere in giro Pallotta quanto si vuole, ma ha raddoppiato il fatturato del club in 5 anni. Sono fatti. Il Liverpool sta facendo male? Lo United è il club con più valore al mondo.
> 
> Immagino che partendo da un fatturato di 200 milioni, zero debiti e una base di tifosi con pochi pari in Europa, un americano serio con un management all'altezza (non certo due sprovveduti come Fassone e Mirabelli, non scherziamo), tirerebbero fuori numeri molto importanti nel breve/medio periodo. Senza bisogno di [email protected] fantasiose tipo Milan China, santa pazienza...



E per una volta prendere il treno giusto, visto che la UEFA dovrà cambiare probabilmente in queste direzioni a stelle e strisce per mantenere la supremazia sulla Premier League, da dove vengono proprio Liverpool e Manchester United tra le altre 

Ed importante estromettere i cinesi che, come visto con le scuole calcio da loro, tendono a guardare più nella loro terra che pensare al nostro rilancio sportivo, quindi... che usino altro per le loro manovre nazionalistiche, siamo sprecati a servire per quello


----------

